# Plotting with CADjet2



## rhsbsd (Apr 25, 2018)

[FONT=Courier New]+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
|P|L|O|T|T|I|N|G|
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+ [/FONT]​
[FONT=Courier New]+-+-+-+-+ +-+-+-+-+-+ +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
|w|i|t|h| |E|n|c|a|d| |C|A|D|j|e|t|2|
+-+-+-+-+ +-+-+-+-+-+ +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+[/FONT]​I'm still utilizing the old Encad CADjet2 plotter, and, had been doing so out of a virtual edition
of WinXP hosted by Win7 and Vbox. Needed to do that because the Kodak drivers for the CADjet2 never made
it into the 64 bit world. I did not let any of that phase me because the CADjet2 is a great plotter,
really well constructed (steel/aluminum) and most importantly does what I need it to do >> draw lines.
Since legacy hardware has been a very expensive option for at least 10yrs utilizing a centronics dongle
has been part of the set-up for so long I kinda forgot about it. One slow rainy day this spring the
plotter was still plugged into its usuall usb port. H'mm lets just do a quick​

```
dmesg ugen0.8:
<Prlific Technology Inc. IEEE-1284 Controller> at usbus0
ulpt1 on uhub3
ulpt1: <Prlific Technology Inc. IEEE-1284 Controller, class 0/0, rev 1.00/2.00, addr 8> on usbus0
ulpt1: using bi-directional mode
```
WOW!! It thinks it's a printer. My setup uses cups so I tried
setting up a printer using the printer stub from the KDE launcher. To my complete surprise I was able
to find a CADjet2 setup in the cups catalogue. I set up a raw printer and tried to feed it HPGL2 encoded
files. I had limited success doing this but the old CADjet2 did respond, mostly, plotting, invisible
objects. Since The CADjet2 does include emulation for HPGL/HPGL2, it seemed a logical jump that there
must be a HP print driver available for CUPS that includes this functionality. There is. See included
screen shot. After consulting original operator manual they state that any DesignJet driver will work
along with a few other alternatives. That's the way things used to be.
  The cups interface is fully configurable/functional. The HP DesignJet 700 printer stub obviously has
some features that do not do anything but as far as I can tell all my plot styles work without doing
anything. Anyone that knows anything about plotting can tell you what a nightmare plot styles
can end up being. In addition the 600dpi mono feature and full control of ink density works. Plotting
extensions to date include .svg, .dwg, .dxf. I have plotted directly out of Inkscape, LibreCad, and the
GIMP without a single hitch. What a real delight this was. A FreeBSD site search did not render a
single hit about anything CADjet related. I had myself given up on plotting using FreeBSD but now I'm so
stoked I think I'm going to splurge on the color cartridge ($12.95) and see what happens with that. I
never used color not even once. Being old school the adage goes something like, if your drawing is too
difficult to understand you need another drawing.​ 
  Please FreeBSD, CUPS, developers, don't change a thing. This setup is so perfect right now I'm
paranoid about touching my keyboard. Just kidding, but, seriously if there is something that I could
wish for it would be for this type of functionality to remain UNCHANGED!!!​​


----------



## Oko (Apr 25, 2018)

rhsbsd said:


> Please FreeBSD, CUPS, developers, don't change a thing. This setup is so perfect right now I'm​paranoid about touching my keyboard. Just kidding, but, seriously if there is something that I could​wish for it would be for this type of functionality to remain UNCHANGED!!!​





You can relax. CUPS is third party printer spooling and network print server for UNIX and Linux build around Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) providing advanced users' access policies functionality. It is currently maintained by Apple Inc. which uses is in its own OS X. Not a single soul in any of BSDs is working on that unless you count people who  maintain ports.


----------

